
Simple Python interface to NASA datasets - rbanffy
https://bmtgoncalves.github.io/pyNASA/
======
ecomhacker
Here is another python library for a NASA dataset. Elevation data for 100'
squares of most of the Earth.

[https://github.com/tkrajina/srtm.py](https://github.com/tkrajina/srtm.py)

Info from NASA about the mission and data used by the library.

[https://www2.jpl.nasa.gov/srtm/](https://www2.jpl.nasa.gov/srtm/)

------
bicubic
I really hope NASA makes more of their data easily publicly available. I've
seen some really cool public visualizations posted by NASA folk, but the data
behind them is nowhere to be seen.

~~~
Ankaios
Vast amounts of NASA data is publicly available. For instance, the data from
planetary science missions is available through the Planetary Data System
([http://pds.nasa.gov](http://pds.nasa.gov)). There are a number of other
similar services available for other types of data. They are listed at NASA's
Data Portal ([https://data.nasa.gov/](https://data.nasa.gov/)).

------
PLenz
Nice, and perfectly timed for SpaceApps this weekend.

See you all at SpaceApps NY.

------
batbomb
(a few) NASA datasets

------
Kenji
I read "Simple Python interface to NSA datasets"

That would have been... alarming.

~~~
Mtinie
Don't relax just yet...it could be part of the Shadow Brokers' next data dump.

